# [SOLVED]Aktualizacja sterowniów NVIDIA - problem ze źródłami

## matt1366613

Witam

Gdy aktualizacja systemu doszła do sterowników NVIDIA wywaliło mi coś takiego:

```

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60:

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-180.60.ebuild, line  190:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *               linux-mod.eclass, line  578:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *              linux-info.eclass, line  702:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      get_version || die "Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/temp/die.env'.

 *

```

Sprawdzałem dowiązanie /usr/src/linux i wskazuje ono na źródła ale rzeczywiście nie ma w nich pliku Makefile.

Czy da się to jakoś naprawić bez rekompilacji jądra?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.  Last edited by matt1366613 on Mon Jul 27, 2009 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gexcite

Może tak:

cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz > ./.config

make menuconfig

wychodzisz i CTRL+C

Makefile powinny być na swoim miejscu

----------

## Paczesiowa

lepiej make oldconfig albo make prepare

----------

## SlashBeast

pewnie wywaliles stare jadro przez depclean i zostaly tylko binarne wyniki po ostatniej kompilacji.

----------

## matt1366613

 *Quote:*   

> pewnie wywaliles stare jadro przez depclean i zostaly tylko binarne wyniki po ostatniej kompilacji.

 

Widzę że miałem gentoo-sources w world i przy synchronizacji drzewa, do katalogu /usr/src oprócz moich (2.6.27) wrzuciło mi nowe źródła (2.6.29). Czy rzeczywiście po późniejszym depclean mogło zdarzyć się coś takiego? Czy w takim wypadku można skorzystać z którejś z powyższych rad? Czy może lepiej przekompilować jeszcze raz jądro lub ewentualnie użyć nowszych źródeł?

----------

## SlashBeast

depclean uzywa sie z glowa, --depclean -a. Najlepiej zbuduj njowe jadro, zbootuj je i wtedy stery nvidia dorzuc.

----------

## matt1366613

Dzięki. Przekompilowałem jądro na nowo i wszystko gra. Swoją drogą, dlaczego pomimo usunięcia gentoo-sources z world, źródła nadal chcą się aktualizować przy "emerge --update --deep --newuse world"?

----------

## dziadu

Odpowiedz na to pytanie może dać Ci polecenie 

```
equery depends gentoo-sources
```

.

----------

